# Le Metier de Beaute



## MzzRach (May 18, 2011)

I have not yet seen a thread on this brand, although I have seen a bit of chatter about this line in other threads.

  	I just splashed out and picked up a few items from this brand.  Wow, just wow.  The pigmentation of the face and eye powder products is astounding.  I have a face kaleidoscope in Flawless and the Neiman's exclusive eye kaleidoscope in Croquet/Tunisian (website says Croquet, the actual product says Tunisian).  They are stunning.

  	Who else is digging this line?  Discuss!


----------



## Ingenue (May 18, 2011)

I confess to sheer and utter laziness regarding this brand. I got an invitation to get the products more than a year ago, and I have yet to cash in on that offer. Just shameful. I've heard FANTASTIC things about it, but everytime I think that I need to traipse out to the coast and give them a look-see... something else gets in the way.

  	I'm so happy that you love the products! Maybe I'll go play with them this weekend...


----------



## User38 (May 18, 2011)

I think the chatter was on the cream blushes -- which are fabulous and which I bought two of last Sunday.. the light pink and also peony.. they are really lovely.

  	I don't work much with them because the company has not inspired any personal feelings for me and professionally, I don't have any dealings with them either. I don't think I am missing all that much when I do counter checks.. but maybe someone here will change my mind.. lol


----------



## katred (May 18, 2011)

Unfortunately, getting them up here means ordering them through Neiman Marcus. I'm tempted to try them, particularly the eye shadows. I saw Karla Sugar's swatches of all of them and there are a number of colours I'd like to get my hands on.


----------



## MzzRach (May 19, 2011)

I'll swatch the products I have as soon as I can - so far, I am very impressed.  The textures are sublime.


----------



## User38 (May 19, 2011)

ty mzz rach.. I do agree on the textures... one of the only lines I didn't gripe about the texture but a bit iffy on the pigmentation imo.. (not the cream blushes).


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (May 19, 2011)

I really wanted Le Cirque, but it seems like everyone has stopped stocking it.  I'm sure another gorgeous kaleidoscope will catch my fancy soon enough.


----------



## elegant-one (May 21, 2011)

The LMdB manager for Nordies sent me samples of what I thought was the $125 foundation - tinted moisturizer, but they made a mistake & sent me the Classic Flawless foundation instead. What a blessing in disguise - it is an AMAZING flawless & and absolutely beautiful foundation on! It lives up to the name flawless. Its light-weight - you cannot even feel it on. The coverage is unbelievable! I kept looking at my face/skin & I couldn't believe how flawless it looked. It even covered this one small pigmentation spot that I have.  I did see where it gets great reviews. She is sending me a lot of other LMdB products to try.

  	They resent samples of the tinted foundation, but I am not sure it can top this. The LMdB lady that helped me was so incredibly knowledgeable & kind that I was pretty impressed by her. Its different than the new Chanel VA in that there is more coverage, more matte but beautifully matte, doesn't really have that Chanel dewy luminosity, but it just looks like flawless skin. They are both very light-weight & feel like nothing on. I am truly amazed by it. It is $68

  	So I am going to get Classic Flawless foundation, mystique (last one) & poppy blushes (NM was backordered again) & the $55 concealer. I told her that I already have the $95 concealer & that I do like it but it kind of fades after awhile - she said that is because its more of a "treatment" than concealer. She also told me that the well know makeup artist (?) uses the $55 concealer on everyone - even blends it out onto the skin to give real flawless look.

  	I am also considering the NM Crochet es set now.


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 21, 2011)

Sounds wonderful! Any idea of the ingredients in the foundation? What shade are you? I wonder if she might have been talking about Dustin at BG when she mentioned the well known MA?

  	Glad to see you here - we were getting a little worried about you in the Chanel forum.


----------



## elegant-one (May 21, 2011)

Winthrop44 said:


> Sounds wonderful! Any idea of the ingredients in the foundation? What shade are you? I wonder if she might have been talking about Dustin at BG when she mentioned the well known MA?
> 
> Glad to see you here - we were getting a little worried about you in the Chanel forum.


	Oh my, your picture! You are so beautiful! Thanks for sharing it.

  	I can't remember the name of the mua - she gave me so much information I felt overloaded  No, no ingredients list yet because I just have the sample pots but I would be more than happy to give it to you when I get the full size! Also, my skin seems to really love this line - I guess that is both good & bad 

  	I got shade #1 in the Classic Flawless foundation & the concealer.

  	Thanks dear


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 21, 2011)

Aww, thanks. How great to find a knowledgeable MA! Glad you are loving their stuff!!


----------



## Shypo (May 21, 2011)

Big ol' fan here!!!  I have many of their shadows, including 2 Kaleidoscopes.....and just love them.  Mrslid will make her way over here too, I'm sure, and she is also a fan.  Like HG, I got 2 of the creme fresh tints - in Poppy and Mystique.  I'm not usually a cream blush gal, but once in awhile I find one or 3 that I like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  These are excellent on the cheeks, but I'm not too crazy about them on my lips as they are somewhat drying.

  	And I agree with Elegant on the concealer - it didn't wow me.....and I am looking forward to trying the foundation, but the last place I went (NM in Vegas) was out of my shade in the tester (and had no one to help) so I missed out.  None of the counters in New England carries the line yet (I don't think - unless one of the Nordies counters in Massachusetts has it now) so I don't get to see them in person too often.  When I go to CA I usually go a bit crazy picking up shadows.

  	Fire Lily and Water Sapphire are two of my faves, but that's because they're very unique.  I love all of the ones I have........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Thanks for starting this thread Rachel!!


----------



## katred (May 21, 2011)

I'm thinking of doing an order from NM so that I can try out a couple of "boutique" brands that we can't get up here any other way (LMdB, La Prairie, maybe another). From Le Metier, I'm thinking of trying a couple of the shadows- probably Corinthian and Fire Lily, since they look like nothing I have in my collection. Every time I come back to this thread, I'm wanting more...


----------



## Shypo (May 22, 2011)

Oh, Corinthian is another stunner - it's so dimensional.  These shadows are designed to be layered without ending up with a muddy mess - and they do so beautifully!  Kate, I think you would LOVE both of them.......

  	The other nice thing about them is that they pop out of their containers very easily by using a pin through the hole on the back - and they fit perfectly in the Graftobian palettes (thanks Winthrop!).....


----------



## elegant-one (May 25, 2011)

I got the Poppy creme blush yesterday & MrsLid is right to swoon over it - its so Gorgeous on. The texture feel & wear are terrific.

  	Winthrop - I called & asked her - the Classic foundation does have alcohol in it  She said its used as a stabilizer.

  	hmmm, I use alcohol as a de-stabilizer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jk! kinda 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ok, just a relaxer


----------



## User38 (May 25, 2011)

^ I got the poppy and the light pink one.. these are really awesome products.


----------



## devoted2makeup (May 25, 2011)

I am a huge fan of this product line. I own quite a bit of their products from the Peau Vierge, to their loose powder, to their Romeo & Juliet bronzer duo, and an array of eye shadows. I don't think I have been let down by one of their products yet. Their kaleidoscopes are hand-down my favorite of all their products, I can't seem to get enough of them!


----------



## devoted2makeup (May 25, 2011)

katred said:


> I'm thinking of doing an order from NM so that I can try out a couple of "boutique" brands that we can't get up here any other way (LMdB, La Prairie, maybe another). From Le Metier, I'm thinking of trying a couple of the shadows- probably Corinthian and Fire Lily, since they look like nothing I have in my collection. Every time I come back to this thread, I'm wanting more...



 	Corinithian is plain awesome! I love it!


----------



## elegant-one (May 25, 2011)

I'm still waiting for the pink creme blush & the cheap concealer *cough* & various samples to arrive


----------



## elegant-one (May 25, 2011)

devoted2makeup said:


> I am a huge fan of this product line. I own quite a bit of their products from the Peau Vierge, to their loose powder, to their Romeo & Juliet bronzer duo, and an array of eye shadows. I don't think I have been let down by one of their products yet. Their kaleidoscopes are hand-down my favorite of all their products, I can't seem to get enough of them!


  	Great! I am really interest in the R&J duo - can you describe the color to me?

  	Do you own the NM Crochet set?

  	Welcome!!! And please share your knowledge/info with us.


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 25, 2011)

elegant-one said:


> I got the Poppy creme blush yesterday & MrsLid is right to swoon over it - its so Gorgeous on. The texture feel & wear are terrific.
> 
> Winthrop - I called & asked her - the Classic foundation does have alcohol in it  She said its used as a stabilizer.
> 
> ...


 
	Oh nooooo...I am peeved now. I talked to a woman at the LMdB counter at BG a couple days ago who said it didn't contain alcohol...well just cetyl or cetearyl, but no plain old SD alcohol which is my problem...so I ordered it from Nordies. It's supposed to get here Friday. Bummer. Well thanks for asking anyway, I guess I will curb my enthusiasm for the UPS man.


----------



## elegant-one (May 25, 2011)

Winthrop44 said:


> Oh nooooo...I am peeved now. I talked to a woman at the LMdB counter at BG a couple days ago who said it didn't contain alcohol...well just cetyl or cetearyl, but no plain old SD alcohol which is my problem...so I ordered it from Nordies. It's supposed to get here Friday. Bummer. Well thanks for asking anyway, I guess I will curb my enthusiasm for the UPS man.


	Well let's hope my gal looked at the wrong box! The gal I talked to is probably mistaken - let's hope. Which shade did you get?

  	I don't know if this helps at all, but my skin is fairly sensitive, & it really loves this foundation. I usually know the next day after trying something new.


----------



## katred (May 25, 2011)

Shypo said:


> Oh, Corinthian is another stunner - it's so dimensional.  These shadows are designed to be layered without ending up with a muddy mess - and they do so beautifully!  Kate, I think you would LOVE both of them.......
> 
> The other nice thing about them is that they pop out of their containers very easily by using a pin through the hole on the back - and they fit perfectly in the Graftobian palettes (thanks Winthrop!).....


	MAUGH. I tried to go ahead and Corinthian is on back order. Now I'm not sure what to do. Fire Lily is gorgeous, but I really wanted to get Corinthian...


----------



## katred (May 25, 2011)

Hm. OK, I just tried to place an order with NM and, after seriously 35 minutes of trying to figure out exactly how to enter my address so that their system would accept it, I got a message saying there were issues processing my order. I contacted their on line support, they said there was still an address issue, which they corrected, but then they wanted me to call a separate number because they couldn't process my credit card. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'll just have to live vicariously through ladies here. There is no way I am going through this BS to order makeup.


----------



## cutemiauw (May 25, 2011)

I wonder if this brand exists here in Germany... the website only said France for Europe but I might see it in Lafayette, although I could mistook it with some other French name brand


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 26, 2011)

elegant-one said:


> Well let's hope my gal looked at the wrong box! The gal I talked to is probably mistaken - let's hope. Which shade did you get?
> I don't know if this helps at all, but my skin is fairly sensitive, & it really loves this foundation. I usually know the next day after trying something new.


 
	I got #1 which she said would be light enough, and the concealer in the same shade...we'll see.


----------



## MzzRach (May 27, 2011)

Kate, that is awful and utterly ridiculous.  If you need a CP for anything, I would be happy to help, just let me know. *hugs*




katred said:


> Hm. OK, I just tried to place an order with NM and, after seriously 35 minutes of trying to figure out exactly how to enter my address so that their system would accept it, I got a message saying there were issues processing my order. I contacted their on line support, they said there was still an address issue, which they corrected, but then they wanted me to call a separate number because they couldn't process my credit card.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elegant-one (May 27, 2011)

Winthrop44 said:


> I got #1 which she said would be light enough, and the concealer in the same shade...we'll see.


	I tried the #2 shade sample yesterday & while it was still nice, it was a bit darker & more pink/beige. The #1 shade is more yellow based & I  think that helps in correcting any pink/red tones in the skin. I have my fingers crossed for you


----------



## User38 (May 27, 2011)

katred that's exactly why I don't buy directly from Chanel.com -- it gives me high blood pressure to go thru it so I just go to the major dept stores and get what I want if not, hey, I can live without it.  Not the best advice but my own experience.  I would be happy to CP for you also but my time constraints are a pain in the arse.


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 27, 2011)

elegant-one said:


> I tried the #2 shade sample yesterday & while it was still nice, it was a bit darker & more pink/beige. The #1 shade is more yellow based & I  think that helps in correcting any pink/red tones in the skin. I have my fingers crossed for you


 
	Wellllllll...in all my questioning I forgot to ask about chemical sunscreens like a dummy and yep, they are in both so they are out for me. Gotta return without even opening them.


----------



## elegant-one (May 27, 2011)

Winthrop44 said:


> Wellllllll...in all my questioning I forgot to ask about chemical sunscreens like a dummy and yep, they are in both so they are out for me. Gotta return without even opening them.



 	Oh noooooo! Well, I wouldn't have thought of that  That's sad.

  	I got my other stuff today. The Mystique blush is GORGEOUS! I like the $55 concealer a lot! The color is great & natural. They also sent Classic translucent powder, Coral Nymph creme blush (looks beautiful) which I haven't tried yet.


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 27, 2011)

Ooohhh...let us know about Coral Nymph once you try it. I love Mystique (and Poppy)!


----------



## MzzRach (May 28, 2011)

I LOVE the translucent powder (I have shade #1) - ultra fine texture and just provides a hint of colour.  Gorgeous.


----------



## Shypo (May 28, 2011)

I think we have a Mystique and Poppy Fan Club emerging!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Elegant, glad you like the concealer - I have it on my list for the next time I travel out west.

  	Kate, some of these HE sites are so stupid - I'm sorry you're having problems........I wish I had a counter near me where I could CP something for you - hang in there for Corinthian though -

  	Elegant, R&J is a pretty clear mid-tone pink with just the tiniest hint of sparkle, and the bronzer is a neutral-toned 'tan', again with a subtle sparkle, but not disco sparkle.  It's not shimmery exactly......but they're both very sheer - barely there color.  I keep it in my bag for touchups.  I usually use the bronzer as a contour, and the pink as an apple-of-the-cheeks boost - but neither has huge pigment payoff for me.  Then again, I could be using the wrong brush.  But I like the effect I get, so it's a handbag go-to for me.  Sorry to ramble and not really add any value. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Hope everyone is having a splendid Saturday!!


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 29, 2011)

MzzRach said:


> I LOVE the translucent powder (I have shade #1) - ultra fine texture and just provides a hint of colour.  Gorgeous.


 
	I've noticed on Nordies it says it's Paraben-, talc- and oil-free. Do you know what is in it -- mostly mica maybe? Do you happen to know if it contains bismuth?

  	I've heard great things about their new pressed finishing powder too:

http://www.metierbeaute.com/pgs/visagedesoie.html


----------



## Shypo (May 29, 2011)

I just ordered the eyelash curler, which is apparently something frequently 'given away' at places like BG - but I never seem to have the right timing.  So I paid the $18 at Nordies.  I'm still waiting for them to get the brushes in - I'm very interested in the crease brush.

  	This is really a line that doesn't disappoint.....now I have to check out the pressed powder too......


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 29, 2011)

I'm really interested to hear what Elegant thinks of Coral Nymph. I wonder how different it is from Poppy? Trying to decide between Coral Nymph and Ginger Lily...


----------



## elegant-one (May 29, 2011)

Ok, I think I'll pass on R&J. Coral Nymph is a very soft peach. Its pretty, but I think I love Poppy the most!

  	I have worn the Classic Flawless for a week now & I am in LOVE!!! Seriously I LOVE this foundation! I tried just a bit of the $125 foundation which is basically like a tinted moisturizer. Its nice & I will try it further for its "treatment" value like the concealer, but I don't think anything for me personally can now beat the Classic Flawless foundation.

  	I do want to say however, that as far as concealers, I have been using & totally loving the Chanel concealer!!!! It looks so fabulously natural & wears really really well for me & looks great with the Classic Flawless foundation.

  	And, my skin LOVES LMdB line! No matter what I use from this line, it doesn't irritate break out or cause any adverse reaction to my skin - nuff said


----------



## elegant-one (May 29, 2011)

Winthrop44 said:


> I'm really interested to hear what Elegant thinks of Coral Nymph. I wonder how different it is from Poppy? Trying to decide between Coral Nymph and Ginger Lily...



 	SOOOOOoo funny, I just posted your answer at the same time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, I guess I will need to see what Ginger Lily is like


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 30, 2011)

Is anyone else having to refresh the page to reply on here lately? I've been having problems the past few days. Anyway...I too love the Chanel concealer more & more over time. Sometimes I find myself using new things for a few days and then forgetting about them but the Chanel concealer has become a go-to item for me. I don't wear concealer every day but when I do that's the one. It looks great with my Future Skin too. Maybe I'll exchange my LMdB foundation for Ginger Lily...or the powder. We'll see.



Shypo said:


> I just ordered the eyelash curler, which is apparently something frequently 'given away' at places like BG - but I never seem to have the right timing.  So I paid the $18 at Nordies.  I'm still waiting for them to get the brushes in - I'm very interested in the crease brush.
> 
> This is really a line that doesn't disappoint.....now I have to check out the pressed powder too......


 
	You know Nordies has them online now including the crease brush, right?


----------



## elegant-one (May 30, 2011)

Here ya go my dears!





  	Coral Nymph left (little pot)
  	Poppy - right
  	Mystique - top





  	Mystique - top
  	Coral Nymph - bottom

  	Geesh, I forgot to swatch Poppy with them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Coral Nymph is a peach, Poppy is more of a pink based coral


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 30, 2011)

Great pics as always. Thanks!!


----------



## MzzRach (May 31, 2011)

Winthrop - I no longer have the box for the loose powder, so I cannot check the ingredients that way, my apologies.  However, bismuth makes my skin itch terribly so I don't think it contains it.  Will try and find the ingredients for you.


----------



## Shypo (May 31, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 


		 			You know Nordies has them online now including the crease brush, right?




	Thanks Winthrop - they've been on the site for awhile, but always with a backorder date.  When I spoke with the counter manager at the San Jose mall, he told me they were due this summer.....but I just checked and they're in!!  YAY!  Thanks!


----------



## katred (Jun 3, 2011)

Mac isn't the only company showing the bloggers some love: 

  	http://karlasugar.net/2011/06/karla-sugar-the-lipgloss/


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 16, 2011)

Shypo said:


> Thanks Winthrop - they've been on the site for awhile, but always with a backorder date.  When I spoke with the counter manager at the San Jose mall, he told me they were due this summer.....but I just checked and they're in!!  YAY!  Thanks!


 
	Did you get to check out these brushes yet Cheryl? 

  	I ended up ordering the pressed 'Visage de Soie' Finishing Powder and it came today. No bismuth - yay! In fact the ingredients look fantastic as far as what my skin can tolerate. The shade (01) looks beautiful in the pan too. Haven't played with it yet but I think I'll really like it.


----------



## soezje (Jun 20, 2011)

I would like to try out the eyeshadows from this brand!


----------



## Shypo (Jun 23, 2011)

Winthrop44 said:


> Did you get to check out these brushes yet Cheryl?
> I ended up ordering the pressed 'Visage de Soie' Finishing Powder and it came today. No bismuth - yay! In fact the ingredients look fantastic as far as what my skin can tolerate. The shade (01) looks beautiful in the pan too. Haven't played with it yet but I think I'll really like it.


 
	Hi Winthrop - I ordered the crease brush - it hasn't come yet - but I'm looking forward to it!  It's a good thing this brand doesn't launch stuff very often!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 24, 2011)

The LMdB Moisture Stain lipsticks are AMAZING!! Almost like a ls stain version of LM balms that we all so love. Yep! I just got NM Kens corals ls & np. They are both Gorgeous! I must say that this line continues to really really impress me both in quality & color.

  	The moisture stain ls has a smooth velvety light feeling. It stains the lips in a fabulous way. It wears & wears & did not come off at all on my coffee cup.

  	The np has this almost gel soft feeling, the application is simply flawless unlike any other np I've used. Its fast drying & the color is beautiful. I need more of both of these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 uh oh

  	Her name escapes me right now, but she has posted so many new beautiful swatches in the LMdB swatch thread!


----------



## mjacqueline (Jun 25, 2011)

I want to venture into lmdb eye shadows. I have been hearing how great they are. I'm thinking between getting the Penelope eye shadow set or just getting Jojo and Goldstone. I'm a NC30-35 skin tone. Can I ask for your opinions, would the Penelope eye shadow colour suit asian skin tone?


----------



## Shypo (Jun 26, 2011)

mjacqueline, I think the colors in Penelope would suit ANY skintone!  The kaleidoscopes are a great way to get started with the line - they're a good value.  I have quite a few of the eye shadows, and have ventured into colors that I wouldn't ordinarily wear - and they are just stunning!  I have Jojo (one of my faves) but do not have Goldstone.....Jojo is a really pretty neutral taupe that has beautiful dimension.  Well, all of their colors have beautiful dimension, but Jojo is one of the best!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 26, 2011)

Ken's Korals Lipstick & np


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 1, 2011)

I need to sit my butt still for a second before I truly dive into this brand. I want to mix the Peau Vierge and one of the foundations together, because the shade ranges don't agree with me. #11 is about a full shade too dark for me... but #10 is WAAAAAAAAAAAY too light. So is Peau Vierge in the darkest shade. I figure if I mix 'em... I might be able to do something.

  	For now, I have a custom palette and a lipstisk (Rio De Janiero) to play with.


----------



## Shypo (Jul 1, 2011)

Once you get hooked...................


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 1, 2011)

Shypo said:


> Once you get hooked...................


	I KNOW!!! This is so terrible. I'm gonna be homeless... damn shame.


----------



## mjacqueline (Jul 2, 2011)

Hey Shypo, I have put in a nordies order for Penelope and Coral Nymph. Can't wait to play with them.

  	I am also interested to try Peau Vierge but am a NC 30 shade, I know there are only two shades available, which would be a better match, the lighter or darker? Thanks ladies.


----------



## Shypo (Jul 3, 2011)

That's great mjac!  I hope you love what you get - you'll have to let us know!

  	I've not been able to successfully swatch the foundations, so I'm not the best to answer - but I believe Elegant and maybe Winthrop (and Katred?) have.......?


----------



## mjacqueline (Jul 21, 2011)

I received my Penelope Eye Kit and Coral Nymph. The eye shadows are really lovely. So soft and blendable. The colours are so pretty. They are truly luxurious and worth every cent to me. Coral Nymph is another great blush. I am loving my LMDB buys.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 21, 2011)

What did you end up thinking of the crease brush Shypo?


----------



## Shypo (Jul 24, 2011)

I ended up returning it - couldn't stand it.  First of all, it looked like a travel brush (the handle was about 3 inches long) and the bristles were very 'pokey' - I couldn't return that sucker fast enough!!

  	I just wish I could find another of my beloved Chanel #3 brush - I had gotten it last year from Izzy's, and now I wish I had gotten 2.  Nordies hasn't had it for months, so it's probably been d/c'd.  It's by far the best crease brush I've ever found......

  	mjac, I'm so glad you love your goodies!!!  You must have been so excited to open that box!


----------



## Busttamuv3 (Jul 24, 2011)

I would love to try Echo blush.  If anyone owns it, would you mind posting a pic, swatch, and your thoughts?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## mjacqueline (Jul 25, 2011)

Shypo.

  	There was awed silence when I held the eye kit in my hands. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 What a precious item. Such a versatile set of colours to play around with and the texture, to die for. I've been using it every day in different combinations. It is really worth it.


----------



## Shypo (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm SO glad you love it!  It's one of those palettes that you really cannot go wrong with!  I know you look gorgeous in all of the looks you're creating!


----------



## mjacqueline (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey Shypo, you are too kind. It just makes me want more LMDB products!


----------



## Shypo (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah, they have a way of making you want more.....I'm headed out to CA next week and intend to go to Nordies to see if there's anything new - I'll probably end up picking up another shadow or two......or maybe a lipstick.

  	Bustamuv, if I see it I'll report back - not sure I'll be able to take a pic of a swatch, but I might be able to describe it.


----------



## shootergirlnc (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm so excited! I called the NM at Northpark in Dallas, and I was able to get the last Sweet Abigail lipcreme left! I can't wait for it to get here. I got Sweet Abigail, Emily's Kisses, and Atlantis Sunset.


----------



## Eleentje (Aug 18, 2011)

I've seen pics of Sweet Abigail on MUA and now i'm lemming it! I hope they'll rerelease it in future! How are you liking it,shootergirlnc?


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 7, 2011)

I think Purple Haze is so pretty!

http://cafemakeup.com/2011/10/05/le-metier-de-beaute-bordeaux-lip-creme/


----------



## Ikram (Oct 7, 2011)

Winthrop44 said:


> I think Purple Haze is so pretty!
> 
> http://cafemakeup.com/2011/10/05/le-metier-de-beaute-bordeaux-lip-creme/


	How do these compare to glossimers in terms of tecture and stickiness?


----------



## Ikram (Nov 27, 2011)

So I decided to finally try this brand.

  	I tried their newest kaleidoscope Antique Poupee for Holiday 2011.

  	Instant love. I would never believe those colors could work, but they do work amazingly!!!!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 28, 2011)

I know what you mean. I've never bought one of their kaleidoscopes because tbh none of the color combos ever appealed to me enough to spend the money, but I do have a couple of their singles (Water Sapphire and Sugar) and out of all the shadows I own I love the texture of LMdB and Chantecaille the most.


----------



## Shypo (Nov 28, 2011)

I just ordered Antique Poupee and the 2 new lip creams frrom Bergdorf's.  I own several of the kaleidoscopes and love them - I've put them in palettes, though, to get more use out of them.   They are fabulous shadows!!


----------



## User38 (Nov 28, 2011)

Winthrop, I have found the same

  	C!  enjoy your great haul!


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 28, 2011)

Shypo said:


> I just ordered Antique Poupee and the 2 new lip creams frrom Bergdorf's.  I own several of the kaleidoscopes and love them - I've put them in palettes, though, to get more use out of them.   They are fabulous shadows!!



 	Whats the 2 new lip creams 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I wish my Nordies carried LMdB!


----------



## Shypo (Nov 28, 2011)

The lip creams are In the Know Bordeaux and Purple Haze - at least that's what BG tod me - evidently they were originally NM exclusives. 

  	http://cafemakeup.com/category/le-metier-de-beaute/


  	I also got the Champagne pencil.


----------



## Shypo (Nov 30, 2011)

I received everything yesterday - LOVE IT!!!  The kaleidoscope is just gorgeous, and the lip cremes are everything written about them!  The Champagne pencil is an eye pencil - can't wait to try that!


----------



## katred (Nov 30, 2011)

Out of curiosity, has anyone tried the colour core lipsticks in either Uma Paro or Kona? I'm a sucker for purples and vampy shades, but I'm wondering if these are unique enough to warrant a purchase.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 30, 2011)

^^ I have not really ever heard good things about the lipsticks. Most people say they're "meh", but that said I have never tried one myself.



Shypo said:


> The lip creams are In the Know Bordeaux and Purple Haze - at least that's what BG tod me - evidently they were originally NM exclusives.
> 
> http://cafemakeup.com/category/le-metier-de-beaute/
> 
> ...


 
	That's because Neimans owns Bergdorf Goodman. You can almost always get anything that NM has at BG as well.  I am once again jealous of your Saran Wrap lips. Purple Haze was super disappointing on my pigmented ones.


----------



## Ikram (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes, I confirm, they share collections, I got Nieman exclusive Chanel colors at Bergdorf.


----------



## Ikram (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes, I confirm, they share collections, I got Nieman exclusive Chanel colors at Bergdorf.


----------



## Shypo (Nov 30, 2011)

Winthrop44 said:


> That's because Neimans owns Bergdorf Goodman. You can almost always get anything that NM has at BG as well.  I am once again jealous of your Saran Wrap lips. Purple Haze was super disappointing on my pigmented ones.


	LOL!!  I never thought anyone would be jealous of Saran Wrap lips!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I guess Michelle and I should count ourselves lucky .

  	It is a gorgeous color - they both are - these are my first lip cremes - I've never tried the lipsticks, but I think Elegant has.......


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 3, 2011)

Count me in on being jealous of the saran wrap lips people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I have 2 LMdB lipsticks - Ken's Kissable Koral (LOVE) & another which I cannot remember at the moment...geesh, that's when you know for sure that you have WAAAY too much makeup


----------



## aradhana (Dec 4, 2011)

katred said:


> Out of curiosity, has anyone tried the colour core lipsticks in either Uma Paro or Kona? I'm a sucker for purples and vampy shades, but I'm wondering if these are unique enough to warrant a purchase.


	katred - did you end up finding a way to get these in canada? i got excited when i saw that nordstrom and neiman marcus do international shipping, but then for whatever reason they just won't ship  the eye kaleidoscopes across the border.  what gives?


----------



## katred (Dec 5, 2011)

aradhana said:


> katred - did you end up finding a way to get these in canada? i got excited when i saw that nordstrom and neiman marcus do international shipping, but then for whatever reason they just won't ship  the eye kaleidoscopes across the border.  what gives?



 	Maugh. I haven't actually done an order for them yet. I know that Mrs. Lid (www.perilouslypale.com) has managed to get them up here, I believe by ordering through Neiman Marcus. Was it just the kaleidoscopes or will they not ship anything? The rules seem so strange...


----------



## aradhana (Dec 6, 2011)

katred said:


> Maugh. I haven't actually done an order for them yet. I know that Mrs. Lid (www.perilouslypale.com) has managed to get them up here, I believe by ordering through Neiman Marcus. Was it just the kaleidoscopes or will they not ship anything? The rules seem so strange...


	yes totally bizarre...i got pretty excited about the shipping to canada, but then for the kaleidoscopes only it says 'does not ship to canada'.  i suppose i can still try...

  	incidentally i wrote to le metier, and they came back to me with not available in canada, but neiman marcus ships anywhere! so maybe i should...i guess i could do it in the new year, if i'm feelin flush at that point...right now i should probably focus on the christmas shopping!


----------



## katred (Dec 7, 2011)

aradhana said:


> yes totally bizarre...i got pretty excited about the shipping to canada, but then for the kaleidoscopes only it says 'does not ship to canada'.  i suppose i can still try...
> incidentally i wrote to le metier, and they came back to me with not available in canada, but neiman marcus ships anywhere! so maybe i should...i guess i could do it in the new year, if i'm feelin flush at that point...right now i should probably focus on the christmas shopping!


	There are a bunch of companies that I want to write to and explain hat it's very much worth it being in Canada... It's probably worth it to call Neiman's, since I think they're fairly amenable about shipping. Or there might be something that they can do to get you a kaleidoscope. I'm planning an order from them post-Christmas...


----------



## aradhana (Dec 7, 2011)

katred said:


> There are a bunch of companies that I want to write to and explain hat it's very much worth it being in Canada... It's probably worth it to call Neiman's, since I think they're fairly amenable about shipping. Or there might be something that they can do to get you a kaleidoscope. I'm planning an order from them post-Christmas...



 	good idea--i am going to call them....!

  	i know... i really think these companies are missing out...


----------



## Ikram (Jan 20, 2012)

I just want to post that I have falled head over heels in love with Rumor blush. It is such beautiful, warming, glowing color. I own many blushes but I dont have a color even remotely similar to this. It looks very scary in the pan and it is pigmented but can be beautifully blended. This is my first LMdB blush and the texture is exquisit. Love that the compact is so slim and light, totally travel-friendly.

  	I have used it this week for my performance makeup together with Antique Poupee kaleidoscope and the combination was beautiful. Love the soft focused smokey eye of Antique Poupee.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 20, 2012)

What color is Rumor? The swatch on Nordstrom does look scary alright!


----------



## Ikram (Jan 20, 2012)

It is a deep burnished color, like very reddish bronzer but gives way more natural look than bronzer. I have Chanel Rose Bronze JC, thats probably the closest I have but it is much lighter in color. LMdB looks more like natural flush.

http://productdoctor.blogspot.com/2011/08/le-metier-de-beaute-radiance-powder.html

  	I dont think this swatch is good representation of color but at least you see how dark it looks in the pan. If you have LMdB counter give it a try, it is only $30.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 20, 2012)

Interesting! I would have to check it out irl because I think it could look like a rosacea flush on me.


----------



## katred (Jan 24, 2012)

Finally ordered myself some LMdB! I got Chameleon and Fig eye shadows and Kona lipstick. I love them all and am definitely going back for more. First on my list is Corinthian, which is so frequently out of stock, but looks like a perfect shade for me.

  	Here's me wearing all three of my purchases (had to try 'em all out at once)...


----------



## Shypo (Feb 3, 2012)

Hmmmmm......pretty......and a bit scary, but potentially worth the experiment.......and for the link and the rec!


----------



## auntie em (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi ladies! Just wanted to join the LMDB group. I wonder if anybody knows about the brand since it's introduction? I've been looking for vintage collections pre 2009 and I can't find them online.


----------



## katred (Feb 29, 2012)

auntie em said:


> Hi ladies! Just wanted to join the LMDB group. I wonder if anybody knows about the brand since it's introduction? I've been looking for vintage collections pre 2009 and I can't find them online.



 	I think that it's pretty hard to find anything from them that's older and limited. Pretty much everything sells out as fast as they can get it on the shelves.


----------



## katred (Jul 11, 2012)

Out of curiosity, has anyone purchased the Chauvet Pont d'Arc kaleidoscope? I saw it listed on Zuneta and was curious, but I've never bought one before... Seems like a mental block for me to spend that much on one item, even though I know it's really four shadows...

  	I did expand my collection a little after that first experience and I added Corinthian e/s, Jade e/s, Fire Lily e/s and Umo Paro l/s. I love everything so far. Great colours and formulas. I'm really surprised at how much I love the lipsticks, since they don't seem to get the attention of other items in the LMdB line. Wish I'd been into these guys and on the ball enough last fall to pick up some of the dark lip + nail combos they did!


----------



## Shypo (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi Kate - yes, I just received mine.  It's really pretty, but not a show-stopper.  The teal and coral shadows to me are the prettiest of the 4, but the other 2 are definitely ok too.  The pale pink is a great highlight and/or base shade.  The purple is really mid-tone - not deep.  These seem to have more of a sheen than the 'shimmer' aspect of much of the rest of the line.......


----------



## katred (Oct 11, 2012)

Just ordered the Nouvelle Vague kaleidoscope from Zuneta- my first one! I noticed that they still have Chauvet Pont d'Arc, but I think that the shades in Nouvelle Vague will be a little different to what I already have. That said, if it's still there the next time I go online shopping...


----------



## VAL4M (Feb 10, 2013)

katred said:


> Just ordered the Nouvelle Vague kaleidoscope from Zuneta- my first one! I noticed that they still have Chauvet Pont d'Arc, but I think that the shades in Nouvelle Vague will be a little different to what I already have. That said, if it's still there the next time I go online shopping...


  	I have several LMdB kaleidoscopes (Tunisian Twist, Penelope, Silk road, Nouvelle Vague, Splendid Frost, Northern Lights, On the Coast, Bauhaus and Chauvet Pont d'Arc) and Chauvet is my favorite .... I think the colours worked the best for my skin tone and eye colour (MAC NC 25 and hazel eyes) the pigmentation is the best, sometimes I feel the earlier LMdB eyeshadows were a bit too sheer.
  	If it is available go for it! 

  	on another topic who know what will be the release date for the eyeshadow palette for Spring 2013 (it is not a regular kaleidoscope)? I cannot wait to add it to my collection!


----------



## Haven (Feb 10, 2013)

For fans of LMdB eyeshadow kaleidoscopes, there is a new LE palette being released this spring with 18 previously released es colors.  Cost will be $95.  I already have one reserved.


----------



## Eleentje (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm a bit confused... The palette will contain 18 colours? Or you can pick from those colours?
  	*Edit. Looked it up and it looks really cool  I have a fairly big collection of their e.s. singles, but it doesn't look like there would be a lot of repeats with this palette.


----------



## katred (Feb 10, 2013)

Haven said:


> For fans of LMdB eyeshadow kaleidoscopes, there is a new LE palette being released this spring with 18 previously released es colors.  Cost will be $95.  I already have one reserved.


  	I imagine that the shadows will be quite small, but still... 18 of them! I wonder if they'll be permanent colours or shades that were previously available only in kaleidoscopes. Either way, I'm guessing it'll sell out in record time. And I'm guessing that I'll be scrambling to get one!

  	Here's a promo photo: 

  	http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.ca/2013/01/coming-attraction-le-metier-de-beaute.html


----------



## Haven (Feb 10, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *katred* 

 

 		 			I imagine that the shadows will be quite small, but still... 18 of them! I wonder if they'll be permanent colours or shades that were previously available only in kaleidoscopes. Either way, I'm guessing it'll sell out in record time. And I'm guessing that I'll be scrambling to get one!

 		 			Here's a promo photo: 

 		 			http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.ca/2013/01/coming-attraction-le-metier-de-beaute.html



  	Yes the shadows are smaller than the regular size for this line, but you get 18 of them.    Plus there will be 4 new lip cremes and a couple of new liquid eyeliners in the spring collection.  There will also be a new eye mask.

  	More photos of the palette:
http://www.beautyprofessor.net/2013/01/mikey-castillo-and-new-lmdb-palette-at.html


----------



## VAL4M (Feb 10, 2013)

katred said:


> Thanks for the recommendation! For some reason, this kaleidoscope has seemed to hang around much longer than others- not sure why.
> 
> 
> I imagine that the shadows will be quite small, but still... 18 of them! I wonder if they'll be permanent colours or shades that were previously available only in kaleidoscopes. Either way, I'm guessing it'll sell out in record time. And I'm guessing that I'll be scrambling to get one!
> ...


  	No problem .... I do not know maybe because there was only a couple months between the launch of Northern lights and Chauvet and all the Saks special Kaleidoscopes .... I remember I had purchase three Kal. back to back on my credit card.... and of all three Chauvet have the darkest colours ... Northern light only have the  dark purple and On the Coast is pretty neutral ....


----------



## VAL4M (Feb 12, 2013)

I left a comment on the Beauty Look Book blog  http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2013/02/le-metier-de-beaute-ultra-hydration-eye.html#comment-form asking when the 18 eyeshadow should be launch and Sabrina wrote NM expected to release it next week! Can't wait to see that palette on sale online!


----------



## katred (Feb 12, 2013)

I had read somewhere- cant quite remember where although it was yesterday- that this will be a mix of new and previously released shades. I'm excited!!!


----------



## katred (Feb 16, 2013)

OK, here is the official list of colours and a "live" pic: 

  	http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.ca/2013/02/le-metier-de-beaute-melange-de-colour.html

  	Doesn't look like any of those are repeats, actually, although some of them look a lot like permanent or previously released shades. 

  	In the comments, she says that each shadow is about the size of a nickel. I think that would make them around the same size as the Canadian/ Euro Chanel shadows, which means the palette is a pretty incredible deal.


----------



## MissTT (Feb 19, 2013)

Is the new 18-colour palette exclusive to NM?


----------



## Haven (Feb 19, 2013)

My palette and the 4 new lip cremes are from NM.  I work with a great SA there, however, and always get my products from her.  So I am not really sure if this collection is an NM exclusive or not.


----------



## VAL4M (Feb 19, 2013)

just pre-order mine! and i'm from Canada usually they do not let me,  humm finger cross!
  	Maybe it will pop up on Zuneta (uk site) they are pretty good with LMdB.


----------



## Shypo (Mar 5, 2013)

It was up on Nordies yesterday for about 2 hours, then poof - sold out.  So it wasn't exclusive to NM.  I got mine from NM before they sold out....wonder if Saks and BG will get them?


----------



## MissTT (Mar 5, 2013)

Well that's crap. I just did Live Chat with them on Sunday night and they said they weren't sure if they were getting it and would call me when they did. However the day before this palette was released on NM, Nordies LiveChat told me they were definitely getting it. I've chatted with 3-4 different reps about this.


----------



## Shypo (Mar 5, 2013)

As much as I love Nordies, sometimes they're hopeless.  I called them when I found out NM was getting it, and the response was, yes, they thought so, but had no idea when.  It's very frustrating when you call the stores that have LMdB counters and there's no one there - whomever answers the phone always says 'what?'.  I called around different stores last night and my husband started laughing because every time I said 'Le Metier de Beaute' I had to say it twice.  So annoying.

  	I'm convinced that no one in stores these days is up to snuff on their makeup lines - Chanel are the worst.  Specktra is both a blessing and a curse as we are up to speed, but seem to be the only ones.


----------



## MissTT (Mar 5, 2013)

Ha ha you are so right. People didn't really seem to know what I was talking about. My SA was calling around for me and she said most of the counters aren't even staffed and no one knew what she was talking about. She told me just to get it at NM if I really wanted it as it seemed sketchy. LMdB is a really small brand so it sounds like most stores didn't get it.


----------



## Shypo (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes, they are a small brand - and  yes, the counters are rarely staffed.  When I call the San Jose store, invariably someone answers the phone whose accent I can't understand, so the language barrier is doubled with me trying to pronounce a French name.  They have the counter over in the corner, but I have to say they really don't do a very good job of cross-training the SAs in that store.  My Nordies at home is pretty decent - they all know all the brands, and can generally help.  I think those new 'bays' that Nordies uses just put walls up between counters and people have no idea who anybody is.  My store still has the old actual counter setup, so it's more 'open'.

  	I hope you're able to find one!


----------



## katred (Mar 5, 2013)

I see that they've launched a new sort of web store. Rather than compete with their distributors, they're offering deals on purchases of specially selected "sets"- like a lip kaleidoscope and lip brush for $95 (the price of the kaleidoscope on its own anywhere else). I can't really afford it, but I'm super tempted by the combination of the facial mask and foundation...


----------



## Shypo (Mar 7, 2013)

Saks in Houston might still have some left.......


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 19, 2013)

Wow just got my confirmation that my 18-colour palette just been ship!!! took almost a month because it was back order!
  	So if people are interested contact NM!


----------



## MissTT (Mar 19, 2013)

If anyone wants one I'm going to end up with an extra. While I was waiting on one store another came through. I'd hate to have to return it and have them pitch it. To be honest, I tried the gorgeous Echo blush and it didn't even show up on my skin. Makes me think this line is not WOC friendly and lessens my interest in the eye shadows.


----------



## MissTT (Apr 1, 2013)

Poops and ladders! I did end up with an extra palette. I told the Nordstrom SA to cancel the order and she sent it anyway. I was just going to return it, but I feel badly b/c I know people had trouble finding this (myself included.) If anyone wants the Melange de Colour palette please let me know. Otherwise I'll have to return it and they'll toss it.


----------



## VAL4M (Apr 8, 2013)

katred said:


> I see that they've launched a new sort of web store. Rather than compete with their distributors, they're offering deals on purchases of specially selected "sets"- like a lip kaleidoscope and lip brush for $95 (the price of the kaleidoscope on its own anywhere else). I can't really afford it, but I'm super tempted by the combination of the facial mask and foundation...


  	Ok have you seen the shipping price!! They offer pallid Kaleidoscope a couple weeks ago and couldn't resist, I was to push the buy icon until i say the shipping charge! it was 60$ of shipping to Canada!  
  	Bummer!


----------



## MissTT (Apr 8, 2013)

$60! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I had a feeling the shipping would be ridiculous. Even though I cancelled my order the Nordstrom SA sent me the Melange palette anyway. I really think she did it on purpose as I gave her several days notice. I haven't sent it back to Nordstrom yet, but if anyone missed out please let me know. I really hope it finds a good home since it was so hard to find.


----------



## katred (Apr 9, 2013)

VAL4M said:


> Ok have you seen the shipping price!! They offer pallid Kaleidoscope a couple weeks ago and couldn't resist, I was to push the buy icon until i say the shipping charge! it was 60$ of shipping to Canada!
> Bummer!


  	Are they sending it via NASA rocket? I can ship a small package FedEx overnight to the West coast for less than that!

  	MissTT- I'm sure you won't have trouble finding a good home for it... Those palettes were available for about ten minutes before they sold out!


----------



## MissTT (Apr 9, 2013)

I hope so, Katred. I haven't heard from a single person yet and I thought for sure someone would snap it up. I agree it was gone, baby gone! Did you get it? If so what did you think?


----------



## VAL4M (Apr 9, 2013)

katred said:


> Are they sending it via NASA rocket? I can ship a small package FedEx overnight to the West coast for less than that!
> 
> MissTT- I'm sure you won't have trouble finding a good home for it... Those palettes were available for about ten minutes before they sold out!


  	LOL I know! Zuneta who shipped from the UK is like 7pound! and they are shipping overseas. it was over 160$ for one Kad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	MissTT go on Ebay and sell it twice the price


----------



## katred (Apr 19, 2013)

VAL4M said:


> LOL I know! Zuneta who shipped from the UK is like 7pound! and they are shipping overseas. it was over 160$ for one Kad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	It figures that they just launched an exclusive kaleidoscope in colours I really want..

  	http://www.lemetierdebeaute.com/products/femme-fatale

  	Oh well... I'm sure I have some colours that are similar...

  	Edit: And speaking of Zuneta, does anyone know what's going on with them? It's been a month and a half since they updated their web site. They're out of stock or limited in colour selection for a lot of products and they haven't received any of the new launches for brands they carry. I hope they're ok!!


----------



## VAL4M (May 5, 2013)

I do not know the last time I went on their Website it was during their 20% off sale a month ago and yes I did notice a lot of the items were out of stock but I blame it on the sale ....
  	Their having a auction tonight with all past Kaleidoscope I do not expect any deal here


----------



## meleftie (May 7, 2013)

MissTT said:


> $60!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That palette is stellar so many great colors in it.  Maybe its a sign you should keep it.  I do hate when SA's are a bit sneaky that way, I've had that happen a time or two as well.


----------



## meleftie (May 7, 2013)

I can't believe the shipping from their site outside the US is that high.   I've ordered 3 since they've started re-releasing and the shipping was free on each.  Of course one arrived with a broken color - after a week of emailing they FINALLY replied and of course by then the palette was sold out :sigh:     I did receive a refund but I really wish they'd improve their packaging and work on QC of packaging/shipment.  For the prices they charge for the product they should be able to find packaging that holds up better.


----------



## MissTT (May 7, 2013)

meleftie said:


> That palette is stellar so many great colors in it. *Maybe its a sign you should keep it. *I do hate when SA's are a bit sneaky that way, I've had that happen a time or two as well.


  	I have two. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I forgot I even had them. I'll probably return the Nordstrom one when I make my next batch of returns.


----------



## katred (May 7, 2013)

meleftie said:


> I can't believe the shipping from their site outside the US is that high. I've ordered 3 since they've started re-releasing and the shipping was free on each. Of course one arrived with a broken color - after a week of emailing they FINALLY replied and of course by then the palette was sold out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	10000000% agree. That's shocking. Actually, the only product I ever received broken in a Zuneta order was one of their shadows (Jade). Plus I've heard numerous people say that their lipsticks frequently have smooshed tops.


----------



## VAL4M (May 7, 2013)

yah I went back for Femme Fatal and I guess the first time I ask for express shipping because it was "only" 23$ or something for Canadian address sorry for the misinformation, but after looking at the colour I decide it wasn't worth it I had similar colour in other Kaleidoscope (the blue look like the blue in Splendid Frost, and on the coast, the purple look similar then northen light, the gold look similar like the gold silk road or event tunisian wrist and the light brown-taupe .... I have Jojo and half of the kaleidoscope I own have this light brown-taupe.
  	I'm sure one of these days another Kaleidoscope will tempted me but i'm now getting picky.


----------



## katred (Jun 9, 2013)

Build your own kaleidoscope! 

  	http://www.lemetierdebeaute.com/collections/shop-the-vault/products/customized-and-curated

  	And just to make you extra crazy... only some of the shades are from the permanent line. The others are all unique to this promotion.


----------



## VAL4M (Jun 28, 2013)

ok who will subscribe for their box at 300$ and more for 12 month??? couldn't they done it like the others beauty box? 35$ per month for 12 months  would have been great, but 300$ one time only, a little too much for my wallet!


----------



## MissTT (Jun 28, 2013)

It works out to $29/month but clearly they're trying to make sure you stay subscribed. If you totally love the brand it's a good deal. Otherwise it's a lot of cheese all at once.


----------



## VAL4M (Jun 29, 2013)

yes i know but what I meant is even if they offer let say: pay one time only at this amount or 5$ more per month to have the same thing I would have gone with the ''per month'' instead of the one time deal they offer right now.


----------



## katred (Jul 23, 2013)

For those of you in the US who are lucky enough to be able to order/ buy such things... Here's photos of some of the many new palettes that Le Metier has:

  	http://www.colormeloud.com/2013/06/le-metier-de-beaute-summer-nights-dream.html

  	http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.ca/2013/06/le-metier-de-beaute-zeitgeist-blusheye.html

  	http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.ca/2013/06/coming-very-soon-le-metier-de-beaute.html

  	I like the look of the kaleidoscope, but the other palettes don't really excite me personally. (Although one of them contains "Oyster", the highlight shade from my sadly missed "Femme Fatale"). I think it might have to do with the scary photographs.


----------



## Teger (Aug 2, 2013)

Did anyone else sign up for their beauty box?! Can't wait... it'll be delivered on Monday.

  	Looks like there's a (new formula) lipstick, kaleidoscope, liquid liner (noir) and a kubuki brush. That's $254 retail.


----------



## katred (Aug 2, 2013)

Teger said:


> Did anyone else sign up for their beauty box?! Can't wait... it'll be delivered on Monday.
> 
> Looks like there's a (new formula) lipstick, kaleidoscope, liquid liner (noir) and a kubuki brush. That's $254 retail.


	Wow. I don't even think we can get that up here, but it sounds amazing. Would love to see swatches if you can post them, or at least to get your thoughts on the products!


----------



## MadTheologian (Aug 2, 2013)

Teger said:


> Did anyone else sign up for their beauty box?! Can't wait... it'll be delivered on Monday.
> 
> Looks like there's a (new formula) lipstick, kaleidoscope, liquid liner (noir) and a kubuki brush. That's $254 retail.


  	Yes, I did...looks like I won't be buying MAC products any time soon.  I saved my money for that, and I am looking forward to my package.  Already, the value of the _first_ box is *more than half* of the initial cost!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Aug 4, 2013)

I love Le Metier de Beaute eye-shadows! I have JoJo, Innocence, Bordeaux, also the loose powder.


----------



## Teger (Aug 5, 2013)

The first beauty vault box came with the "Sterling Beauty" Dual Kaleidoscope which has been swatched  here. As mentioned earlier it also included their kabuki brush and noir precision liquid liner. The one really new new product is the lipstick included. They say its a new formula. If anyone has wanted LMdB to come out with a matte/velvet finish then its time to dance!  It's a deep cool-toned winey red. It feels very comfortable and not drying yet. Actually I don't  feel the lip color. Not silicone-ridden and feeling like burberry lip velvets.


----------



## MadTheologian (Aug 5, 2013)

http://www.carolrutz.com/blog/2013/08/le-metier-de-beaute-vip-subscription-box-aug-13/

  	I will link some pics from my blog, time to show off!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  BTW, I received a different kaleidoscope, the Chauvet Pont d'Arc.


----------



## Teger (Aug 5, 2013)

LMdB "Mystery Red", Mac Russian Red, Hourglass Icon


----------



## katred (Aug 6, 2013)

Wow. That red... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So beautiful... I have Madaket already, which looks similar, just a bit deeper, but red lipsticks are my achilles heel. I can't get enough of them. 

  	MadTheologian- Interesting that you got something different! I went back and forth on Chauvet Pont d'Arc for a long while and finally decided that the colours wouldn't look great on me, but now I'm doubting myself. Again.


----------



## MadTheologian (Aug 6, 2013)

katred said:


> Wow. That red... :crybaby:  So beautiful... I have Madaket already, which looks similar, just a bit deeper, but red lipsticks are my achilles heel. I can't get enough of them.  MadTheologian- Interesting that you got something different! I went back and forth on Chauvet Pont d'Arc for a long while and finally decided that the colours wouldn't look great on me, but now I'm doubting myself. Again.


  My husband did noticed that these colors are much richer applied than in the pan.  The frosts are nice and smooth.  The tricky part is the matte blue, a little dry and uneven application.  Keep in mind I have NW40 skin and I applied to the inside of my arm.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Aug 6, 2013)

I need a good red and that red looks perfect!


----------



## Teger (Aug 29, 2013)

The September box shipped out. Mine will be with me Friday. Cannot wait to see whats inside


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 29, 2013)

I love LMDB lipsticks so I will def. have to get Mystery Red.


----------



## katred (Aug 29, 2013)

Teger said:


> The September box shipped out. Mine will be with me Friday. Cannot wait to see whats inside


	I can't wait to see what you got either. I'm living vicariously through your shipments...


----------



## Teger (Aug 30, 2013)

Okay this months box has 2 new True Color Crème Shadows.  The new formula is described as being "Long-wearing, waterproof and resistant to settling into creases, this hydrating, smooth-as-silk formula is incredibly easy to apply and even easier to admire."  The two shades I recieved are Champagne Shimmer, and Starry Night (shimmery black)  Will update with swatches a bit later.


----------



## Teger (Aug 30, 2013)

Pictures!


----------



## MissTT (Aug 30, 2013)

I kind of wish I would have gotten in on the boxes, but didn't have that large of a chunk I wanted to spare at the time.


----------



## Teger (Aug 30, 2013)

Not impressed by these creme shadows at all. They crease within 30 minutes! Not long-wearing. How disappointing.


----------



## MissTT (Aug 30, 2013)

That stinks, Teger.


----------



## MadTheologian (Aug 30, 2013)

Teger said:


> Not impressed by these creme shadows at all. They crease within 30 minutes! Not long-wearing. How disappointing.


  	Hm.  I wonder what will happen when I try them.  I usually crease without primer and slightly with primer after 6-8 hours.  The info sheet tells us that we can use the grey/black OVER regular shadow.


----------



## Teger (Aug 30, 2013)

MadTheologian said:


> Hm.  I wonder what will happen when I try them.  I usually crease without primer and slightly with primer after 6-8 hours.  The info sheet tells us that we can use the grey/black OVER regular shadow.


  They work fine as bases. By themselves, they don't hold up. (they need set.)  Layered starry night with the turquoise shade from pallid incandescents kaleidoscope. That was gorgeous.


----------



## MadTheologian (Aug 31, 2013)

In the morning with CS as primer.





  	After 6 hours.


----------



## Teger (Aug 31, 2013)

Glad to see I'm not the only one that they crease on!!!


----------



## katred (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm skeptical of cream shadows in general, but having seen these reviews, I'll be avoiding LMdB ones for certain. Am I the only one who wishes they would just pay attention to expanding their permanent line a little? They have great shadow and lipstick colours, but they need some new blood, as do the glosses and blushes!


----------



## MissTT (Aug 31, 2013)

@ MadTheologian


----------



## MadTheologian (Sep 1, 2013)

MissTT said:


> :shock:  @ MadTheologian


  No kidding.  That reminded me of the infamous Big Bounce cream shadows.  I will try the gray one over a shadow.


----------



## katred (Sep 6, 2013)

MadTheologian said:


> No kidding. That reminded me of the infamous Big Bounce cream shadows. I will try the gray one over a shadow.


  Oh dear... 





  Those things were horrible! 

  Since I know that some here were lucky enough to get a preview of the new LMdB lipstick line, I thought you (well, all of us) might be interested in some further information. I missed this in the middle of Best Things in Beauty's Friday Forum a few weeks back:

  "The Hydra-Crème Lipsticks are available in 16 new shades. Here's the press.

Stunning, healthy lips are yours with Le Métier de Beauté's new Hydra-Crème Lipsticks. The buttery, ultra-moisturizing formulation glides smoothly and evenly over lips for maximum comfort; long wear; and rich, brilliant color. Shades are a gorgeous mix of mattes and sheers, past favorites, and new, on-trend hues.


Emollient, hydrating formula that won't slide 	
Delivers voluptuous, full-coverage color to lips 	
No mineral or animal derivatives 
  Translated, that means that Le Métier de Beauté's lipsticks have been reformulated. Some of your favorite colors today will remain available, but others will be gone forever once they sell out. You might want to stock up on your favorites now. Once again, I apologize for these miserable photos."

  She has a couple of photos in her post, which you can see here: 

  http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.ca/2013/08/the-friday-forum-august-30.html

  So it sounds like the entire lipstick line is being revamped, rather than them adding a new line of lipsticks. In that case, I'm eager to get my hands on a couple of shades I haven't had the chance to get yet (Bali and Monaco first and foremost). I'm already impressed with their lipsticks, but I guess I'm curious to see how they've improved on it. The one thing that disappoints me a little is seeing that there are only 16 shades. That means that the range will be quite a bit smaller than it is now.


----------



## MadTheologian (Sep 7, 2013)

katred said:


> Translated, that means that Le Métier de Beauté's lipsticks have been reformulated. Some of your favorite colors today will remain available, but others will be gone forever once they sell out. You might want to stock up on your favorites now. Once again, I apologize for these miserable photos."
> 
> She has a couple of photos in her post, which you can see here:
> 
> ...


  In a few days, I shall visit Saks in Columbus.  I hope that a LMdB counter is there, so I can figure out which colors are phased out.  If there is no counter, I'll call Indianapolis.  I think they remember who I am (the short & stout Latina from Fort Wayne), so I might have a better chance there.  I do have Madaket-- it will be too bad if they are getting rid of that!


----------



## katred (Sep 8, 2013)

MadTheologian said:


> In a few days, I shall visit Saks in Columbus.  I hope that a LMdB counter is there, so I can figure out which colors are phased out.  If there is no counter, I'll call Indianapolis.  I think they remember who I am (the short & stout Latina from Fort Wayne), so I might have a better chance there.  I do have Madaket-- it will be too bad if they are getting rid of that!


  Thanks for being our investigator! Madaket is indeed a fantastic colour and I really hope that isn't on the chopping block. I do find that there is some repetition in their line among the pinks and corals, but overall I felt that they had a nice range, especially among darker colours, which other brands tend not to have.


----------



## MadTheologian (Sep 14, 2013)

UPDATE: Columbus does not carry LMdB, and Indianapolis NO LONGER carry the brand, Online only.  There is another way, and I did friended a rep who works at NM in DC.  Let me contact her on Facebook.


----------



## Bliss (Sep 22, 2013)

I desperately wanted LMDB Corinthian eyeshadow, so I ordered it back in August and its still on back order... This was my first time ordering from NM and I've had such a horrible time with their customer service... The ship date changed from Sep. 20 to Oct. now to Nov.... They decided to ship my second item although I told them to wait till the back order becomes available... Then they charged my card again for the shipped item along with the first charges... I called in regards and was told that i'd have to wait... Then she said that 10 of them are on BO and only 6 are due to arrive from the manufacturer, so i shld hope I wasn't one of the last 4 to have place the BO... why would they have more people place BO if they know only a certain quantity would arrive.. I called again and decided to cancel the order and the CS rep told me I should get refunded within 37 days WTF... I reallyyyyy wanted that eyeshadow because it was such a lovely color... Am not sure if its worth all the hassle..


----------



## katred (Sep 23, 2013)

Bliss said:


> I desperately wanted LMDB Corinthian eyeshadow, so I ordered it back in August and its still on back order... This was my first time ordering from NM and I've had such a horrible time with their customer service... The ship date changed from Sep. 20 to Oct. now to Nov.... They decided to ship my second item although I told them to wait till the back order becomes available... Then they charged my card again for the shipped item along with the first charges... I called in regards and was told that i'd have to wait... Then she said that 10 of them are on BO and only 6 are due to arrive from the manufacturer, so i shld hope I wasn't one of the last 4 to have place the BO... why would they have more people place BO if they know only a certain quantity would arrive.. I called again and decided to cancel the order and the CS rep told me I should get refunded within 37 days WTF... I reallyyyyy wanted that eyeshadow because it was such a lovely color... Am not sure if its worth all the hassle..


  How unpleasant! I'd heard good things about their customer service, but this doesn't sound good at all. It doesn't excuse them, but I do know that this item has been fiendishly difficult for retailers to stock and that the number of units they receive from the brand often doesn't correspond to what they've ordered. I got mine only because of a fluke- Zuneta had it in stock briefly, but it didn't show on the main LMdB page, only on the drop down menu when you went to select a colour. So it was sort of hidden. I do hope that you're able to get the shade one way or another.

  For those of you who can make it to Neiman Marcus, here's the Carnaby Street kaleidoscope swatched by Best Things in Beauty:

  http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.ca/2013/09/le-metier-de-beaute-neiman-marcus-fall.html

  It's very pretty... For some reason, NM won't ship kaleidoscopes to Canada... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm trying to comfort myself with the fact that the first and third shades look kind of similar to the first and third shades in the Nouvelle Vague kaleidoscope. The blue looks a shade I've seen from them before too, although not one that I own. That tarnished pewter-taupe colour, though... to die for.


----------



## VAL4M (Sep 29, 2013)

katred said:


> Thanks for the research!!
> 
> 
> How unpleasant! I'd heard good things about their customer service, but this doesn't sound good at all. It doesn't excuse them, but I do know that this item has been fiendishly difficult for retailers to stock and that the number of units they receive from the brand often doesn't correspond to what they've ordered. I got mine only because of a fluke- Zuneta had it in stock briefly, but it didn't show on the main LMdB page, only on the drop down menu when you went to select a colour. So it was sort of hidden. I do hope that you're able to get the shade one way or another.
> ...


  Have you tried Saks fifth avenue??? I'm debating if I want it, but saks even have a promo code for 10$ for Canadian address .... it as 134$ taxes and shipping included. I'm on the fence with this one seems so dupable with their existing Kaleidoscopes and palette launch before.


----------



## VAL4M (Sep 30, 2013)

Oups Saks Kaleidoscope and NM are not the same, they are different Sorry for the confusion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
  I order Saks LMdB  St-Dominingue anyway it look gorgeous! and at least they ship to Canada!


----------



## sarabeautime (Oct 1, 2013)

Does anyone received "Saint Dominique" Kscope, the one from Saks? I would be very grateful for a swatch. Until now I have only seen the following swatch, but it is a little under exposed.  http://www.lolassecretbeautyblog.com/2013/09/le-metier-de-beaute-eye-kaleidoscope-in.html


----------



## VAL4M (Oct 2, 2013)

sarabeautime said:


> http://www.lolassecretbeautyblog.com/2013/09/le-metier-de-beaute-eye-kaleidoscope-in.html


  Still waiting for mine, Thanks for the link, give us an idea of what to expect. I should received mine next week.


----------



## katred (Oct 3, 2013)

Wow... The Saks one looks lovely too...


----------



## kait0 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi! Fellow canadian here. I own no le metier products but am desperate to try out some of the raved about eyeshadows. I'm contemplating getting the Saks Saint Dominique kaleidoscope or just getting some single shadows. I love taupes and very much want Corinthian - which is sold of everywhere but the kaleidoscope at saks has colours that look to be similar/ can be when combined. http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2013/10/le-metier-de-beaute-saint-domingue.html#comment-form  So was curious as to what you guys would recommend, the limited Ed. Kaleidoscope? or hold out and get some single shadows, like Corinthian if it ever is restocked?  Thanks


----------



## VAL4M (Oct 5, 2013)

kait0 said:


> Thanks


  I think it is personal preference, I like palettes and  Kaleidoscope are nice palette and no other company have a similar concept. but If you are not interest in one colour in a Kaleidoscope you better buy 2 individual eyeshadows of your choice. Like any other company not all eyeshadows are made equal, I have jojo and Mia as individual eyeshadows and I barely used them, I find Jojo too sheer, and blah but if you look at reviews it is one of the best rated LMdB eyeshadows.  I find the latest Kaleidoscope to have better pigmentation. But as much I like Silk Road, Pont the Chauvet and Bauhaus I barely used Nouvelle Vague (black too black and not enough difference between the other colours) and Tunisian Kit (colours too sheer in general). Hope it help


----------



## VAL4M (Oct 5, 2013)

And Thank for the link, St-Domingue look really nice! now i'm really excited and can't wait for my kaleidoscope to arrive by mail


----------



## Teger (Oct 5, 2013)

The Octover VIP box came and it included the Peau Vierge Dark Spot Corrector ($125). Curious if everyone recieved this.


----------



## MadTheologian (Oct 5, 2013)

Teger said:


> The Octover VIP box came and it included the Peau Vierge Dark Spot Corrector ($125). Curious if everyone recieved this.


  Got mine yesterday.  Tried it out last night.  They suggested every other day, but I am confident (...or foolish) to do this everyday so I can see distinctive results.


----------



## katred (Oct 8, 2013)

kait0 said:


> Thanks


  Hi there! I think it's really a matter of personal preference with LMdB. Their shadows are very consistent in my experience, so you'll have excellent quality whichever you choose. I have the Bauhaus and Nouvelle Vague kaleidoscopes and like them very much, but my favourite colours come from the permanent line. Corinthian does sometimes get restocked, but it can be tricky to get. There are, however, some pretty close dupes. Mac Satin taupe is actually pretty close (a little less pink/ purple), as is Burberry Rosewood (a little less shimmery). Of their permanent shadows, I really love Chameleon (olive-tinged antique gold) and Jade (emerald green satin), along with Fire Lily and Fig. I love the fact that they have some really offbeat shades in their repertoire.


----------



## VAL4M (Oct 8, 2013)

I received my Kaleidoscope I will try to upload some pictures, It is really pretty!!! a couple of shade look similar from other K but hey at one point a grey is a grey!
   Wow first picture download on spectra!!! ok the 2,3,4,5 swatches are St-Domingue .... the first swatch is the second tier of Nouvelle vague, the 5th is from last tier from Bauhaus, the other light grey is the second tier of  Splendid Frost and the only dupe is the 1 or 2 tier of Silk road and the last color is from the last tier of tunisian kit. hope this help!


----------



## kait0 (Oct 8, 2013)

Thank-you both for the feedback!

  I love the look of the 2nd shadow (3rd swatch from the left) - sort of blue/purple/grey? Looks so unique!


----------



## pbpink (Oct 10, 2013)

has anyone tried the whole or parts of skin line from LMDB? any thoughts? good, bad, ok? i just bought a lot of it and trying it out but would love to hear any thoughts!! there is not a lot online other than a few bloggers who got it for free so may be biased!! thanks!!


----------



## VAL4M (Oct 12, 2013)

pbpink said:


> has anyone tried the whole or parts of skin line from LMDB? any thoughts? good, bad, ok? i just bought a lot of it and trying it out but would love to hear any thoughts!! there is not a lot online other than a few bloggers who got it for free so may be biased!! thanks!!


  Sorry can't help you I only have 2 lipsticks (aside from eyeshadows) and they are ok, not the best.


----------



## pbpink (Oct 12, 2013)

VAL4M said:


> Sorry can't help you I only have 2 lipsticks (aside from eyeshadows) and they are ok, not the best.


  thanks! the lipstick I have is not all that either, I did get a gloss too but never used since I didn't care for the lippie!!


----------



## katred (Oct 12, 2013)

pbpink said:


> thanks! the lipstick I have is not all that either, I did get a gloss too but never used since I didn't care for the lippie!!


  Which lipstick did you get? I've been very happy with the ones I have, but I know they aren't generally as well-loved as their shadows. 

  As far as skin care, it's unfortunately out of my price range. I've heard great things, but like you said, all from people who got the products for free.


----------



## pbpink (Oct 13, 2013)

katred said:


> Which lipstick did you get? I've been very happy with the ones I have, but I know they aren't generally as well-loved as their shadows.
> 
> As far as skin care, it's unfortunately out of my price range. I've heard great things, but like you said, all from people who got the products for free.


  hi katred!!

  the lipstick is thailand in a black tube, it was the only thing i rec'd as a gift w/purchase! it makes my lips super dry!! 

  i bought a lipgloss, dark spot cream, the cleansers, the tonic, the day cream, the eye cream and Peau Vierge in 3!!

  i did spend a lot and it is quite expensive

  i do like the PV but the others don't seem to be doing much in fact i never have skin problems (other than not wanting my skin to look older!)  and since using i have been getting these little white head dots, not sure if that is good or bad!! as in, is it working or is it making me have a problem i never had!! 

  i may have been better off just getting a good day cream + toner from la mer or something for the price i paid!


----------



## katred (Oct 14, 2013)

I did notice that Castelo- which is another frost finish- is noticeably drier than the others I have (Kona, Umo Paro, Madaket). It might be something that's limited to some shades. But certainly, for the prices, I'd expect to be totally happy. 

  Honestly, if you've got good, healthy skin to start with, I have a feeling that the differences you notice with any skin care might be minimal- there isn't that much improvement to be done. ENJOY IT YOU LUCKY WOMAN!


----------



## Teger (Oct 31, 2013)

My November Beauty Vault included their eyelash curler (with 1 replacement pad), dualistic eye pencil in tamarack, and peau vierge lash growth serum. Retail value is $149.  At first I was disappointed, but they are all staples you can use everyday. Plus I needed a curler and refuse to to pay $$ for non-prescription lash serums, and their eyeliners have been on my radar. A pleasant surprise!


----------



## jebogewf (Nov 14, 2013)

Has anyone seen that a lot of LMdB stuff at Saks is 50% off??? I showed some restraint and only ordered 7 or 8 eyeshadows. I'm really curious as to why this is.


----------



## Trigger (Nov 14, 2013)

jebogewf said:


> Has anyone seen that a lot of LMdB stuff at Saks is 50% off??? I showed some restraint and only ordered 7 or 8 eyeshadows. I'm really curious as to why this is.


 Hi,  I went shopping today and brought several items at 50% off. I bought the eye kaleidoscope and blush and the flawless face. The reason why I think is this line was a flop at Saks. I live in pa


----------



## MissTT (Nov 14, 2013)

Interesting news. Anything a must have? I ordered their blush and it was terrible. Even my daughter said it fades in 1-2 hours. I wonder if other stores are dropping them?


----------



## Trigger (Nov 15, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Interesting news. Anything a must have? I ordered their blush and it was terrible. Even my daughter said it fades in 1-2 hours. I wonder if other stores are dropping them?


I'm not sure. I think at Nm it does well. They might just not have a huge following. I love lux makeup. This was my first purchase with them. I'll let everyone know how it goes. I'm wearing the blush today and eyes. The eyeshawdow is very buttery. I don't know if the blush fades , it it does I'll let you know. I'm wearing it over foundation. Did the blush fade with or without foundation??? I really like the Saks exclusive kaldescope is called saint Domingo


----------



## MadTheologian (Nov 15, 2013)

jebogewf said:


> Has anyone seen that a lot of LMdB stuff at Saks is 50% off??? I showed some restraint and only ordered 7 or 8 eyeshadows. I'm really curious as to why this is.


  I think it is because LMdB has reformulated their new lipsticks and they are selling the old formulas fast.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 15, 2013)

Trigger said:


> I'm not sure. I think at Nm it does well. They might just not have a huge following. I love lux makeup. This was my first purchase with them. I'll let everyone know how it goes. I'm wearing the blush today and eyes. The eyeshawdow is very buttery. I don't know if the blush fades , it it does I'll let you know. I'm wearing it over foundation. Did the blush fade with or without foundation??? I really like the Saks exclusive kaldescope is called saint Domingo


  Echo wasn't pigmented enough to really even show up on my skin no matter how much I put on. It was ridiculous. My daughter who is about NW25/30 got it to show up, but it disappeared a few hours later. She tried it multiple times. It was too late to return it by the time we both tried it. We both used foundation and setting powder.
  I'm on the hunt for the perfect foundation so I was curious about LMdB at these prices. Unfortunately no store near me to test out shades. I see they have face powders as well. 50% off is a good way to catch my eye. Online Saint Domingo is still full price.


----------



## Trigger (Nov 15, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Echo wasn't pigmented enough to really even show up on my skin no matter how much I put on. It was ridiculous. My daughter who is about NW25/30 got it to show up, but it disappeared a few hours later. She tried it multiple times. It was too late to return it by the time we both tried it. We both used foundation and setting powder. I'm on the hunt for the perfect foundation so I was curious about LMdB at these prices. Unfortunately no store near me to test out shades. I see they have face powders as well. 50% off is a good way to catch my eye. Online Saint Domingo is still full price.


 I'm a nc42/43. My holy grail foundation is Chanel perfection lumere. I'm sure I didn't spell that right.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 15, 2013)

I know which foundation you mean so it's all good. Do you have oiler or drier skin. I usally have oily skin, but right now it's been feeling dry. However I still sometimes get the surface shine. My forehead has been peeling since I flew last Thursday and I can't get the flakes to go. I've been using the Clarisonic nights and moisturizing creams, too. Bah!


----------



## VAL4M (Nov 16, 2013)

MadTheologian said:


> I think it is because LMdB has reformulated their new lipsticks and they are selling the old formulas fast.


  Yes I heard that! from someone or blog ... it was about time, wasn't the best lipstick in that price range by far ! 
  the eyeshadows singles look tempting but i need to cut back so I didn't order anything but Tuscan Sunset (something like that) , Nutmeg and chameleon are tempting!!! 
  Never tried their blush so I can not say how they are performing.


----------



## katred (Nov 18, 2013)

Has anyone tried the new semi-sheer line of lipsticks yet? I'm curious about them. I seem to be in the minority, because I quite like LMdB lipsticks and would happily pick up more if I could get close to one of these sales. I've been tempted lately to try one of the package deals on their web site, since they also seem to have great bonus items there. The packages are expensive, but you get quite a bit per for your money.


----------



## katred (Dec 8, 2013)

MOAR KALEIDOSCOPES!!

  http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.ca/2013/12/coming-soon-le-metier-de-beaute.html

  I can't help thinking that two of the shades in this image look almost identical, but it's obviously a mock-up, so I'll wait to see the reviews. Wonder if they'll have any of them available through their web site?


----------



## VAL4M (Dec 8, 2013)

katred said:


> MOAR KALEIDOSCOPES!!
> 
> http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.ca/2013/12/coming-soon-le-metier-de-beaute.html
> 
> I can't help thinking that two of the shades in this image look almost identical, but it's obviously a mock-up, so I'll wait to see the reviews. Wonder if they'll have any of them available through their web site?


  I do not think this one will be on their website, when they are store exclusive we rarely see them on website and lately all Neiman Marcus LMdB LE kaleidoscope cannot be shipped to Canada 

  On a side note I saw Carnaby Kaleidoscope available on Beauty Bay website only downside it is 162.90$ CND!!! way to much for my wallet.


----------



## pnfpn (Dec 11, 2013)

I want to get behind the Kalediscope thing but when they put the pirce at $95 in the US and THEN £95 in the UK I can't do it. I just can't. :\


----------



## VAL4M (Dec 12, 2013)

Wow 95 pounds!!! Almost better off buying from Ebay! 
  I'm seriously thinking of doing a small sale in January.  2 kaleidoscopes might be on the  sell I will let you know if you are still interested


----------



## katred (Dec 12, 2013)

pnfpn said:


> I want to get behind the Kalediscope thing but when they put the pirce at $95 in the US and THEN £95 in the UK I can't do it. I just can't. :\


  95 pounds???? That's highway robbery. I wish that LMdB would just make some serious arrangements for international distribution. They seem to be very well distributed in the US, but outside, it's really hard to get their stuff with any regularity or at decent prices. 

  And now that I've said that, here's some news to make us international buyers even more miserable: 

  http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.ca/2013/12/new-le-metier-de-beaute-products.html


----------



## VAL4M (Dec 15, 2013)

katred said:


> I saw that too. I felt like emailing them to ask if it was a mistake. The two kaleidoscopes that I got were purchased through Zuneta (how I miss them) and worked out to about $100CAD- pretty much exactly what it should be.
> 
> 
> 95 pounds???? That's highway robbery. I wish that LMdB would just make some serious arrangements for international distribution. They seem to be very well distributed in the US, but outside, it's really hard to get their stuff with any regularity or at decent prices.
> ...


  LOL no need they lowered the price to 131$ canadian and if you used the promo code Crackers15 the price drop at 111.70$!!!! OMG so tempted now!


----------



## pnfpn (Dec 15, 2013)

katred said:


> 95 pounds???? That's highway robbery. I wish that LMdB would just make some serious arrangements for international distribution. They seem to be very well distributed in the US, but outside, it's really hard to get their stuff with any regularity or at decent prices.


  I'm fortunate to have friends in the US now I can harass to get orders so it's cheaper! I'm considering getting their cream tints though those are pretty well priced but I'm having trouble narrowing it down to 2 right now. I sort of want them all!


----------



## katred (Dec 16, 2013)

In case you didn't have enough things to tempt you... KALEIDOSCOPE SUBSCRIPTION SERVICE

  http://www.lemetierdebeaute.com/products/monthly-kaleidoscope-program

  You pay $225USD, you get one kaleidoscope a month for three months. New ones? Discontinued ones? Ones that are available only at certain locations? Nobody knows. They're 3 kaleidoscopes designed to go together and it could be any combination of face, eye, lip or blush. 

  I wish they would just offer a service that would allow you to have any three kaleidoscopes that they released in the past (assuming you got to select from a list, or at least indicate ones that you already own).


----------



## pnfpn (Dec 17, 2013)

That work out to $75 a month which is pretty good. Hmm maybe my friend will let me use his address and have stuff shipped there.. though I wouldn't see it till November!


----------



## Trigger (Dec 29, 2013)

katred said:


> In case you didn't have enough things to tempt you... KALEIDOSCOPE SUBSCRIPTION SERVICE  http://www.lemetierdebeaute.com/products/monthly-kaleidoscope-program  You pay $225USD, you get one kaleidoscope a month for three months. New ones? Discontinued ones? Ones that are available only at certain locations? Nobody knows. They're 3 kaleidoscopes designed to go together and it could be any combination of face, eye, lip or blush.   I wish they would just offer a service that would allow you to have any three kaleidoscopes that they released in the past (assuming you got to select from a list, or at least indicate ones that you already own).


omg you should have never shown me this. Ima loose my mind. Love it.


----------



## Trigger (Dec 29, 2013)

katred said:


> In case you didn't have enough things to tempt you... KALEIDOSCOPE SUBSCRIPTION SERVICE  http://www.lemetierdebeaute.com/products/monthly-kaleidoscope-program  You pay $225USD, you get one kaleidoscope a month for three months. New ones? Discontinued ones? Ones that are available only at certain locations? Nobody knows. They're 3 kaleidoscopes designed to go together and it could be any combination of face, eye, lip or blush.   I wish they would just offer a service that would allow you to have any three kaleidoscopes that they released in the past (assuming you got to select from a list, or at least indicate ones that you already own).


I want to do this. I just hope I don't get sent stuff I already own.


----------



## Teger (Jan 2, 2014)

Eye makeup remover for the January box. (Dual-phase) Kind of underwhelming, but it's something that is practical.


----------



## katred (Jan 26, 2014)

Has anyone tried the new Hydra Creme lipsticks? I guess that the mysterious red lipstick in the original monthly subscription box was one, but I'm interested to know people's thoughts. It seems very difficult to get them outside of the US, since NM won't ship here anymore (at least not Le Metier products... or products from most other beauty brands) and Beauty Bay only have a few shades available. This brand is becoming harder and harder to track down internationally.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 26, 2014)

I will have to check into that. I just noticed that Nordies doesn't have the Replenishing Daily Solution moisturizer that I love & have been wearing this past year. I was wondering if they are just out of it, or its being discontinued


----------



## katred (Jan 27, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I will have to check into that. I just noticed that Nordies doesn't have the Replenishing Daily Solution moisturizer that I love & have been wearing this past year. I was wondering if they are just out of it, or its being discontinued


  I know that on line, Nordies doesn't offer the full line, so maybe they just won't be carrying it anymore? This brand has gotten so difficult to buy, but I do love them, so I continue my hunt...


----------



## Debbs (Mar 8, 2014)

Just introduced to this brand and really loving their eyeshadows! Does anyone know where I can find their products specifically single eyeshadows? I know that there is a very limited few on the Nordies website. Anywhere else? Willing to swap/ trade etc.


----------



## katred (Mar 8, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Just introduced to this brand and really loving their eyeshadows! Does anyone know where I can find their products specifically single eyeshadows? I know that there is a very limited few on the Nordies website. Anywhere else? Willing to swap/ trade etc.


  The best place to go is probably Neiman Marcus, as they're the chain that seems to have the closest relationship with them. Nordies doesn't get the limited products as far as I know.


----------



## Debbs (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks, Katred! Appreciate it a lot.


----------



## harlem_cutie (Mar 10, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Just introduced to this brand and really loving their eyeshadows! Does anyone know where I can find their products specifically single eyeshadows? I know that there is a very limited few on the Nordies website. Anywhere else? Willing to swap/ trade etc.


  I suggest you check Saks Off Fifth, if you are near one. Saks stopped carrying the line around December and all of their remaining product has been shipped to Off Fifth locations. Single eyeshadows are going for $9 to $12. A bunch have also started popping up on eBay. Good luck!


----------



## BSF31392 (May 5, 2014)

Can anyone tell me which off 5th has LMdB products still?


----------



## Debbs (May 5, 2014)

The Off Fifth close to me is a outlet that has a CCO in it. They do not carry this brand. Katred is right. They are at Neiman Marcus, the whole LMDB line including the singles and several K Kits. Nordies have a few colors on their website as well. Unsure if it is at all NM locations but they are able to order from another store that has it and ship it to you.


----------



## User38 (May 5, 2014)

yep yep..NM's


----------



## Debbs (May 5, 2014)

Beautiful Avi, HG! Love it. Eat your heart out, HeWhoShallRemainNameless.


----------



## User38 (May 5, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Beautiful Avi, HG! Love it. Eat your heart out, HeWhoShallRemainNameless.


 
  LMAO Debbs!!

  I wish I was this skinny~  put your boobie pic up~


----------



## Debbs (May 6, 2014)

@ HG ,are my eyes deceiving me?  It has been changed! My 36DD cups are full and running over. That's the only thing I am going to miss when I lose the extra weight. So funny, that's just too much boobs for anyone  if you ask me!


----------



## mosha010 (May 6, 2014)

Debbs said:


> @ HG ,are my eyes deceiving me?  It has been changed! My 36DD cups are full and running over. That's the only thing I am going to miss when I lose the extra weight. So funny, that's just too much boobs for anyone  if you ask me!


   I'll start the chant up: put your boob pic up debbs!  Debbs! Debbs! Debbs! Debbs!


----------



## Debbs (May 6, 2014)

@ the park working out so no full pics, lol. Didn't know I wud take you up on it, Mosha? Lol


----------



## mosha010 (May 6, 2014)

Girl crush of the day @debbs ! We're making them out avis tho!  Didn't make the rules!


----------



## User38 (May 6, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Didnt know I wud take you up on it, Mosha? Lol


  omg.. hers are REAL
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






  gooooooooooo Debbs!!!


----------



## User38 (May 6, 2014)

Debbs said:


> @ HG ,are my eyes deceiving me? It has been changed! My 36DD cups are full and running over. That's the only thing I am going to miss when I lose the extra weight. So funny, that's just too much boobs for anyone if you ask me!


  no no darling.. the more the merrier


----------



## Medgal07 (May 6, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Didnt know I wud take you up on it, Mosha? Lol






Oh no...they got to you too Debbs----LMAO. I'm laughing so hard I can't stand up.  Abby ran out of the room!!!



I'm dying


----------



## Debbs (May 6, 2014)

Y'all too funny. No boobie Avi! This is as real as real gets. LMAO


----------



## Medgal07 (May 6, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Debbs! Debbs! Debbs! Debbs!


   Mo you're a riot but I fear those (avi) might not fit into your wedding dress


----------



## Trigger (May 6, 2014)

Debbs said:


> @ HG ,are my eyes deceiving me?  It has been changed! My 36DD cups are full and running over. That's the only thing I am going to miss when I lose the extra weight. So funny, that's just too much boobs for anyone  if you ask me!


Lol too funny


----------



## Trigger (May 6, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> ompom: [COLOR=0000FF]Oh no...they got to you too Debbs----LMAO. I'm laughing so hard I can't stand up.  Abby ran out of the room!!![/COLOR]:lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]I'm dying[/COLOR]


Omg all good


----------



## boschicka (May 6, 2014)

Beautybar sells the Le Metier single shadows.  I didn't bother to see what other LM products they offer.  They have a coupon for 20% off that works on LM.  AFF20BEAUTYBAR


----------



## Teger (May 8, 2014)

May 2014 VIP Beauty Vault includes 2 of their true colour eyeshadows ($30 each, total $60 value).

I received Goldstone & Peachy Keen.

Also had emailed them earlier about the Peau Vierge powder & correcteur being too dark for me...
and surprise they included the lighter shades in this box ('shade 1' & 'cool' respectively)

Very happy with this customer service!


----------



## thebluefairy (May 12, 2014)

FINALLY ordered Corinthian after lusting over it for years. It didn't say it was on back order but hasn't shipped yet :/ I hope I'm not waiting forever. Anyways, I can't wait to try it-it looks absolutely stunning from the swatches/pics I've seen


----------



## katred (May 13, 2014)

thebluefairy said:


> FINALLY ordered Corinthian after lusting over it for years. It didn't say it was on back order but hasn't shipped yet :/ I hope I'm not waiting forever. Anyways, I can't wait to try it-it looks absolutely stunning from the swatches/pics I've seen


----------



## Bronwyn (Mar 19, 2015)

Just tried out my first eyeshadow from le métier de beaute. Corinthian looks like a more complex version of Mac satin taupe on me and more golden than mauve


----------



## MrsBaine (Apr 7, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> Just tried out my first eyeshadow from le métier de beaute. Corinthian looks like a more complex version of Mac satin taupe on me and more golden than mauve


  I'm a huge fan of the eyeshadows. I have a couple of kscopes: Obsidian, and St. Domigue. I also have the Fashion Neutrals Palette which was being sold at SpaceNK. I'm actually wearing that today!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 23, 2015)

Bumping this thread!

  Any info on the new items up on Neimanmarcus.com ?  I'm interested.  I may hunt for these next week.


----------



## MrsBaine (Jul 23, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Bumping this thread!
> 
> Any info on the new items up on Neimanmarcus.com ?  I'm interested.  I may hunt for these next week.


  Are you talking about the new Kscopes? I saw a couple reviews on them and they weren't earth shattering. I do love the formula of the shadows, but I'm not sure if I love them for $125. The VIP Vault is starting up soon and I'm hoping one of these kscopes is just included.  Wishful thinking!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 23, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> Are you talking about the new Kscopes? I saw a couple reviews on them and they weren't earth shattering. I do love the formula of the shadows, but I'm not sure if I love them for $125. The VIP Vault is starting up soon and I'm hoping one of these kscopes is just included.  Wishful thinking!


No.  These:

  http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Le-Metier-de-Beaute-Kokopo-Beach-Blushing-Bronze-Duet-New-This-Week/prod182930029_cat18030756__/p.prod?icid=&searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&rte=%252Fcategory.jsp%253FitemId%253Dcat18030756%2526pageSize%253D120%2526No%253D0%2526refinements%253D&eItemId=prod182930029&cmCat=product

  http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Le-Metier-de-Beaute-Strelitzia-Reginae-Dual-Lip-Gloss-New-This-Week/prod182930024_cat18030756__/p.prod?icid=&searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&rte=%252Fcategory.jsp%253FitemId%253Dcat18030756%2526pageSize%253D120%2526No%253D0%2526refinements%253D&eItemId=prod182930024&cmCat=product


  http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Le-Metier-de-Beaute-Genus-Strelitzia-Dual-Lip-Gloss-New-This-Week/prod182930027_cat18030756__/p.prod?icid=&searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&rte=%252Fcategory.jsp%253FitemId%253Dcat18030756%2526pageSize%253D120%2526No%253D0%2526refinements%253D&eItemId=prod182930027&cmCat=product


----------



## MrsBaine (Jul 23, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> No.  These:
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Le-Metier-de-Beaute-Kokopo-Beach-Blushing-Bronze-Duet-New-This-Week/prod182930029_cat18030756__/p.prod?icid=&searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&rte=%252Fcategory.jsp%253FitemId%253Dcat18030756%2526pageSize%253D120%2526No%253D0%2526refinements%253D&eItemId=prod182930029&cmCat=product
> 
> ...


  Oh! No, I didn't see these. The cheek pallete is beautiful!


----------



## MrsBaine (Jul 27, 2015)

I went to NM this weekend and saw the Ombre Blush/Bronzer in person. IMO it's not special enough for the price.... It is a gold "bronzer", but really a highlighter on deeper skintones. I wasn't impressed enough to buy it. I'm also secretly hoping it's in the vault.


----------



## katred (Jul 27, 2015)

That's always the thing with special edition bronzers and highlighters- there are a lot of them and every time one comes out, you want to be certain that it's special enough to warrant the investment.


----------



## MrsBaine (Jul 27, 2015)

katred said:


> That's always the thing with special edition bronzers and highlighters- there are a lot of them and every time one comes out, you want to be certain that it's special enough to warrant the investment.


exactly.... And with three...nor 4 LE ones recently, I can't justify this.


----------



## MrsBaine (Aug 25, 2015)

Did anyone get the Vault? I received mine about a week ago and it wasn't bad!


----------

